#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide

## heman_t

Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi friends!

has any1 seen this book?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] =0

This handbook is ideal for the non-specialist, providing advice and guidance on how to set about the problem of commissioning a new plant or a modification to an existing plant. The title also addresses possible problems during commissioning, such lack of attention to detail and control of sub-contractors.


Subjects
Chemical plants, Production engineering, Chemical process control


More details
Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide
By David Horsley, Institution of Chemical Engineers (Great Britain)
Published by Institution of Chemical Engineers (IChemE), 1998
ISBN 0852953984, 9780852953983
115 pagesSee More: Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide

----------


## MurphyZG

I don't have abovementioned book, but here is the link to the excellent site with the lot of very usefull material about process Plant Commissioning and Start Up
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I hope it will be usefull.

----------


## gepachir

Thanks MurphyZG

----------


## inzenjer

very good job
thank you for effort

----------


## hazim23215

> I don't have abovementioned book, but here is the link to the excellent site with the lot of very usefull material about process Plant Commissioning and Start Up
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> I hope it will be usefull.



thanks

----------


## erp

[QUOTE=heman_t;20389]Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, I also need this book, very useful for a person working in a chemical/Oil&Gas/Refining Industry. If any body has the link please display it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## armin35

link not working plz post again

----------


## erp

> I don't have abovementioned book, but here is the link to the excellent site with the lot of very usefull material about process Plant Commissioning and Start Up
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> I hope it will be usefull.





Thank you Murphy. Above link is not working. But I tried this link. Its working.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

than Q once again.

----------


## ram

Dear Friends,

I WANT A BOOK TITLED PROCESS VACUUM SSYTEM DESIGN & OPERATION WRITTEN BY RYANS & ROPER.

IF SOMEONE HAS THE SOFTCOPY KINDLY UPLOAD IT / POST IT HERE

RAM

----------


## kottivec

> Thank you Murphy. Above link is not working. But I tried this link. Its working.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> than Q once again.



Dear friend,
Thanks a lot for this valuable source, I was a commissioning engineer(not now),I found, it gives detailed insight,which,I was not familiar.thanks again dude

----------


## velavanst

Hi,
Thank you very much for your effort

----------


## allenbrad502

Many Thanks, I really learned a lot through the effort of people who contributes to this site :Smile:

----------


## funkkkky

link not working plz post again thank you all for this effort but really i wanna handbooks about commissioning pls for neccessary

See More: Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide

----------


## dfiorillo

yes. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rpras

> Dear friend,
> Thanks a lot for this valuable source, I was a commissioning engineer(not now),I found, it gives detailed insight,which,I was not familiar.thanks again dude



tried this link but not working, please help. also any one having the book "process plant comissioning; a user guide" by DMC Horsley

----------


## bega

> yes. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



wow..thank you very much dfiorillo

----------


## funkkkky

am really thankful and greatful  for YOu  , this link very imoprtant and very useful for me thank you very much

----------


## funkkkky

Can i ask you for Another handbook about Startup Steps

----------


## funkkkky

process all tests for pumps and vessels and reactors during commissioning

----------


## somucdm

thanks a lot

----------


## kottivec

thanks a lot man....nice post

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks a lot dfiorillo

----------


## aragorn

thanks dfiorillo

----------


## Pericle

thanks for the book

----------


## f81aa

dfiorillo, thank you

See More: Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank u very much

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide.

Kindly share please

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Friends,

Find here a link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] with PRECOMMISSIONING PROCEDURE of JGC. The procedures included are as below
1.	TIGHTNESS TEST
2.	AIR BLOWING
3.	STEAM BLOWING
4.	MECH RUNNING TEST OF PUMPS
5.	FLANGE BOLT TIGHTENING

Regards.

----------


## faycalleroi

thanks a lot may god bless you

----------


## gs153

The book " Process plant commissioning: a user guide by D. M. C. Horsley, Institution of Chemical Engineers (Great Britain)  is available at following web site:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## somucdm

Thank you, good job done, keep it up.

----------


## xenic_007

thanks for the share.
i also want Process Plant Layout And Piping Design - Bausbacher - Hunt 1993.if any body have this book please send me the link on hardik_mahavadiya@yahoo.com
thanks in advance.

----------


## egonpret

thank you so much!

----------

